
Show HN: Versatile Coronavirus Covid-19 Tracker Using Grafana - infertux
https://coronavirus.cyberbits.eu/
======
teleclimber
Nice use of grafana.

I wish it would show the number of tests. That metric is so important to
understand why the number of cases move sometimes. I'm not sure if the
original data source[1] includes this or not.

[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

~~~
infertux
Thanks. Grafana is very versatile... I'm wondering whether I should open up
registrations so people could build their own graphs. The raw data is simple
to understand, it's just the number of confirmed, recovered and deaths for
each location.

As for the number of tests, I agree it's an important metric. I see it's only
available for the US though. I guess I should add it anyway.

